# Code for Samsung UN60EH6000



## anon1000 (Jan 31, 2013)

Have the Genie and 65 series remote. I could not find Samsung UN60EH6000 on the remote list and could not get the most common codes to work either. 

Any suggestions as to the code or how to do it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Try checking at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If your remote is the RC65X or RC65RX model you can follow the on screen instructions and when you get to the model number choose "I don't know" and it will automatically search for a code.

It has to have the "X" after the 65 in the model number.


----------



## anon1000 (Jan 31, 2013)

so, I tried the most common codes for Samsung per directv website, they do not work. Remote is the 65RX

Weird thing is that when I go to the client C31 and start going through Samsung models, the one that I need shows up on the C31, but it won't show up on the server and that is where the new Samsung is connected to. 

The auto discovery says trying 1 out of 57 codes, and then just fails right away and tell to call directv. I got the C31 tvs working fine, an older Samsung and a Pioneer TV.

Pretty strange. Can anybody see Samsung UN60EH6000 on their Genie remote list? Mine says there are 5000 samsung models, and I do not see any of the new tvs on that list..


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

All Samsungs respond to 10812.


----------



## anon1000 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats the one I tried, 10812. It fails. but Hitting menu button is bringing the tv menu up, but volume and power buttons display not allowed error on screen. So, sort of responds, but does not work. I will try all the samdung codes to see if i get one to work with volume. It is just strange that it does bot even show the samsung new line up tvs as choices..anythig newer than 2011


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you get one that will turn the TV OFF, use it and then program in 993 and the Select button. This should make the volume and the mute work with the slider in the DTV spot.


----------

